# my new pigeon coop



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

this is my new pigeon coop (below) its not compleat yet, me and my dad worked on it all the time and then we finally got it so we can put birds in for space. it has a "sky room" ,a deposit box, drop in traps there covered up so my other pigeons dont go in there,some perches,a windo,3 chambers, and one nesting box.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

this is the where the droppings go.what it does is that i open the door thing and i put all the stuff in the tray and then on the outside i get the tray and dump all the stuff out, cool huh?








this is the "sky room"


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

and this is my chineas owl, called mr. bong bong (he got that name from his cooes.) lolz


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice coop you have there.

Just want to mention to be sure to use hardware cloth for any outside openings, those openings that protect the pigeons from the outside world. Any predator can easily get in thru the chicken wire. Make sure they have plenty of air flow, but protection from wind rain and especially unwanted visitors.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

yea, thanks for the tip we need to get a slide thing so when its winter or if it rains then we can slide the thing closed then they are safe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing.

Do that as soon as possible, as predators don't wait, and they aren't safe until you implement a slider or use hardware cloth to close them from the elements.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice coop and pretty birds, pk  .....regarding predators, you might want to have a wood door inside the screen door as well that can be pulled shut at night to keep the birds safe from predators.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

chicken wire is too weak if you ask me. you must use good hardware cloth.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thanks ill try to do that


----------

